# Hi



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi how much water do you give to your maltese puppy
do they drink water a lot 
my maltese she drink a lot of water she stop when her belly is going to explode is that good or bad


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Both of mine drink a lot of water, but some days more than others. The amount they drink depends on their diet, exercise, weather, etc. Also, if they drink excessive amounts of water it could indicate a health problem. If you are concerned with how much Dixie is drinking you should consult a veterinarian.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to SM . It is Summer so leave cold water out and fresh kibble if you free feed from morning till about 10 pm. Good luck.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree to get her checked out by a vet. just to be sure.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

One of mine drinks what I would consider the normal amount of water but my Lily I call "the camel". I have to trick her into drinking more water. My pups are on a raw diet thank goodness so it contains a lot more water than dry food but I still add water to Lily's bowl. The hubs says leaver her alone that she will drink when she feels the need but I don't think HE drinks enough water either, LOL.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Your right Gigi, most of us dont drink enough. I add water to Hope's food, becasue she wasnt drinking enough. 
Water consumption is certainly based a lot on how much exercise they are getting and how hot the weather is. It can also be the food she is eating making her thirsty. Does she have free access to water at all times?? Just some thoughts


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani drinks his share, but I thought our litle fluffs can't hold too much water (their bladders are so tiny). Sometimes, if they're drinking too much water it can be a sign of a UTI.


----------

